# Micra K10 - MA12 Engine - HELP



## rob1.2 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey,
I have an '87 1.2 liter MA 12 Nissan Micra. I am in New York State and have just plain run into a wall in trying to get a part for this little engine. I am am need of a rocker arm for the engine and no one is able to get this for me or even locate a part number. I realize these were not sold state side but I am hoping that a good Canadian neighbor to my north can provide some info on where I may get this rocker arm, even a used one or 2.

I sure appreciate any leads or info anyone could send my way. This is a last ditch effort as I don't know where else to go from here!

Rob


----------



## Burfy (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey, I live in Hamilton, On and I own an 89 2dr 1.2L .. I got an extra 2 engines and auto trannies along with an unnecessary amount of bits and pieces (2 parts cars worth) .. Lemme know if you need anything else.. If you want I can sell you an entire head assy with ~80k on it..


----------



## joecity (Jan 4, 2009)

Burfy said:


> Hey, I live in Hamilton, On and I own an 89 2dr 1.2L .. I got an extra 2 engines and auto trannies along with an unnecessary amount of bits and pieces (2 parts cars worth) .. Lemme know if you need anything else.. If you want I can sell you an entire head assy with ~80k on it..


Hi I'm looking for a micra engine with not too many miles on it. Are you interested in selling one of your spares?


----------



## Burfy (Nov 2, 2008)

sure, where abouts are you located?


----------



## joecity (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm in London. Please e-mail me directly at [email protected] I've got a car with a blown engine, but the rest of it has just 70K on it. It's an '86 with a carb. and standard transmission. Many thanks, Burfy.


----------



## Burfy (Nov 2, 2008)

I emailed you.


----------



## west9378 (Jul 1, 2021)

Burfy said:


> Hey, I live in Hamilton, On and I own an 89 2dr 1.2L .. I got an extra 2 engines and auto trannies along with an unnecessary amount of bits and pieces (2 parts cars worth) .. Lemme know if you need anything else.. If you want I can sell you an entire head assy with ~80k on it..


I am in Southern middle Tennessee with a MA12 engine in a generator. I may need the head do you still have the spare engines and do you have the head off one that is good to be rebuilt.
[email protected]


----------

